# faulty quad core Q8300



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi.
come across an intel core 2 quad Q8300 stated as faulty.
This is an ideal upgrade for my machine running a celeron e3300.

They've advised that the cpu will 'post' but is unstable using stock 775 cooling and said it crashes. They said an individual with a good knowledge of over clocking, adjusting the voltages with better cooling may get it going.

I'm on the verge of getting a new uprated cooling unit for my processor and considering clocking my e3300 anyway so I thought I'd have a bash. 

What you you guys think?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

I've had further info from the seller.
He said:

"MB: Asus P5KC. Stock cooling, NO overclocking, crashes instantly on loading windows. 
I start to gently bump the CPU voltage up, Then windows 7 loads.
I run prime95 it crashes with in 30secs.
I disable core 2 in win 7, the system runs very well. And appears to be stable for a time but eventually crashes.

In fact on looking at each of the cores, I can see that Core 2. Or core 1, if the cores are (0,1,2,3) looks slightly colder than the rest of the cores.
I get the feeling if you bump up the voltages and have VERY GOOD cooling, then you may get this stable, but also consider that you may not."


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Ummm . . so what are you asking?



> come across an intel core 2 quad Q8300 *stated as faulty*.


I would assume that it is and, if purchasing, be willing to toss my $$££€€.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

geneticmaterial said:


> They said an individual with a good knowledge of over clocking, adjusting the voltages with better cooling *MAY* get it going.


The very reason I would not buy it, unless it's going for free or dirt cheap, otherwise steer clear and buy a new CPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^.....I would shy away. 
Are you certain your Mobo/Bios is compatible with that PSU?


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Well it is going cheap for what it is; £15.

I just thought there might be something obvious why it was n't working for the other guy.

Tyree, did you mean cpu? Which PSU are you referring to?


Thanks for the replies


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Anytime an item is described as "non- functional", "untested" or even sold "as-is" I assume it is faulty and bid accordingly. There are times when, in fact, the 'problems' can be attributed to the ID ten T selling it but that's rare. I have, in the past, rolled the dice and bought such items and have both won and lost.

In this instance you have no idea about the proc other than its model. Has it ever worked correctly? Was it purchased new by the seller? Has it been mishandled?

Simple question to help you decide. Can you afford to gamble (and lose) your £15?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the Q8300 is a crap overclock hence the reason no one bought one. If its voltage issue then bumping up the voltage may help but you would a good make and powerful power supply, a good motherboard with good voltage regulation and a system that has overall good cooling.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok, for an upgrade then, would you guys think it would be a better idea to just clock the stable system I have running now then? Using the E3300 that's there at the moment? I read quite a bit that this is a good CPU to clock.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes keep the E3300 read my guide in the overclocking section on how to overclock a core 2 duo or quad.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Good guide btw.
Could you assist in opening my bios up for amendments?
It seems it's locked for O/C as it's OEM.
MOBO Packard Bell MCP73PV (Intel) 
BIOS American Megatrends Inc. P01-A2, 09/24/2009 

You guide doesn't recommend using third party software. What would you suggest?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would suggest nothing. You cannot unlock a locked BIOS.

OEM computers are locked to stop people messing with the BIOS and screwing their systems up and putting in false warranty claims. This is why people who overclock buy or build custom systems.

Third party software tends to cause really big problems as does overclocking whilst in windows. This is why the BIOS is best.


----------



## geneticmaterial (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah, cool. NM.


----------

